# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  سوال درمورد زمان شروع امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم؟؟؟

## thanks god

سلام دوستان ، زمان دقیق شروع امتحانات نهایی دوازدهم کِی هست؟؟؟ همون 17 خرداد یا 27 خرداد؟؟؟؟؟

لطفا جواب بدید ، ممنون ♥

----------


## amaz

فعلاً برنامه همون 17 خرداده و تغییرش ندادن.باید تا هفته ی بعد صبر کنی. اینا لحظه ای نظرشونو تغییر دادن شاید دیدن وضعیت هنوز سفید نیست و باز انداختن عقب شایدم همون زمان برگزار شد.  :Yahoo (1): 
به نظر خودم همون زمان برگزار میشه. ولی خب نظر من مهم نیست. یه کم صبر کن درساتو بخون نگران زمان نهایی هم نباش به موقعش کاملاً معلوم میشه.

----------

